# DownriverLawn's 2022 Lawn Journal - Allett Adventure



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

As the title implies, I'm moving from the lowest setting I could manage on my rotary to an Allett Liberty 43 this year. I've got a lot to learn about reel mowing still.

Ground temp measured only about 41 here still in Michigan. I'm going to hold off on the preM for a bit and try and aerate and sand cap first. I'll be sending my soil sample in soon.

Grass is starting to wake up, but not quite ready to be mowed. I ended up scarifying at setting 1 just to get the hang of the mower and clean things up. I never even had self propel before this! Already laying down stripes like a champ


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

Scarifier stripes are the boldest! Welcome to the reel life.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

Welcome to the reel world. Bring on the heat.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Well, I'm keeping up with with twice a week mows at .75". New 6 month old at home is really testing my dedication this year.

Need to get my soil test out, been doing ward the past few years. I do like the graphical view of waypoint and tempted to change it up.

Took cores for my soil sample, stalled on the preM and finally just got out a split app down. Getting a fence installed starting tomorrow so hoping they don't tear up the lawn too much.

.25lbs AS down last weekend. Need a chance to spray AS / PGR this weekend


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Looking good. Jskierko said reel, but real is also acceptable there. Congrats on the baby!


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Thanks, @Wile 
Finally, got my app of FAS and PGR down tonight. The gallon mix (still concentrated) sat in the bucket throughout the week and actually ate away at the plastic some! I had flakes in the strainer from the bucket :shock: 
Really starting to hit it's stride in Michigan.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

That doesn't sound good. Did you end up using it? @bernstem what does AS turn into if you leave it too long?


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Wile said:


> That doesn't sound good. Did you end up using it? @bernstem what does AS turn into if you leave it too long?


AS should be stable in solution for a long time. I have seen AS at higher concentrations precipitate Primo or the surfactant mixed with Primo, but I don't know why it would dissolve plastic.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Wile said:


> That doesn't sound good. Did you end up using it? @bernstem what does AS turn into if you leave it too long?


My mix had 10oz citric acid for my 5,000sq ft. yard. The mix still had the same color/consistency when I sprayed. I think it was just the acidity eating away at it a bit.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

That's good. I saw bernstem talking about AS turning into something fairly poisonous over time. Got worried it was that.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Seemed pretty safe…I hope

I did just have the funniest compliment. The neighbor walked his friends over just to show them my grass. He was joking you had to take your shoes off on the carpet.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Wile said:


> That's good. I saw bernstem talking about AS turning into something fairly poisonous over time. Got worried it was that.


Urea in solution is not stable. It converts to cyanate ion and ammonium. I don't know how long that takes, but Urea should not be stored long term in solution.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

bernstem said:


> Wile said:
> 
> 
> > That's good. I saw bernstem talking about AS turning into something fairly poisonous over time. Got worried it was that.
> ...


Good to know, I have some leftover urea too


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Not sure if this is common, but when you mow low and cut such a little amount off at a time I've been finding it hard to follow my lines. Overall, grass seems healthy as it's ever been, just still getting a little used to the Allett and not having rotary tire tracks to follow anymore.

It's been fun to have my neighbor bring his buddies over and said, "you have to take your shoes off on the carpet". My sprinkler guy was moving around heads after getting a new fence and he was asking how I can mow so low. It's a reel conversation starter.

Did a side to side pass yesterday to switch up my patterns. Also, huge upgrade…picked up Egp multi head with edger and trimmer to go with rotary scissors I got from a member here. Still getting used to it since the hole was off center so the weight was a little awkward.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

The PRS give a clean cut. I ended up getting the Darwin grip to give me a better hold on it.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Pretty happy our new fence is finally complete. They've been waiting on gates that were back ordered a couple weeks. I actually enjoyed the openness without a fence and was worried it would feel closed in, but actually still a very open yard.

Also, the fence guy, sprinkler guy moving heads, and neighbors are all asking the trick and all surprised you could maintain it this low. So, that's been fun to hear all the compliments.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Okay, one thing I took for granted with the rotary was the vacuum for debris. My tree thinks it's fall right now with these flowers dropping. 
Did a pass with the scarifier, ran out of time to mow, but really cleaned it up. Also picked up some of the poa I'm dealing with.


----------

